# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η αυγοτροφή μου.

## jimgo

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου αυγοτροφή και θέλω να σας την παρουσιάσω , το αποτέλεσμα είναι το παρακάτω :

Τα υλικά που έβαλα ήταν τα παρακάτω :
1.        αυγό
2.        4 φρυγανιές
3.        Τα τσόφλια του αυγού 
4.        1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού νίζερ
5.        1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κινόα
6.        Ξύσμα φλούδας πορτοκαλιού
Εκτέλεση :
Ξεκίνησα με της 4 φρυγανιές της έβαλα στο μουλτι και της έτριψα , μετά πρόσθεσα το τσόφλι από το αυγό και το ανακάτεψα με της φρυγανιές , συνέχισα με το ξύσμα από την φλούδα του πορτοκαλιού το οποίο έγινε ένα με της φρυγανιές και το τσόφλι του αυγού , στην συνεχεία αφού έκοψα σε μικρά κομμάτια το αυγό έβαζα ένα ένα τα κομμάτια του αυγού στο υπόλοιπο μίγμα και με μικρή ταχύτητα στο μουλτι και διακεκομμένα το αναμίγνυα με τα υπόλοιπα υλικά , στο τέλος έβαλα και από ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού νίζερ και κινοα και το αποτέλεσμα αλλά και η μυρωδιά είναι απίστευτη , ελπίζω να το φάνε αύριο το πρωί που θα τους βάλω .
Κάθε πρόταση είναι δεκτή παιδιά .

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φαινεται αρκετα καλο και ευκολο! Αλλη φορα παρε τριμμενη φρυγανια για πατε διοτι αυτες που χρησιμοποιησες περιεχουν ζαχαρη! (προσφατα το εμαθα, το ειπε ο jk σε αλλη παρουσιαση αυγοτροφης!

Μονο ενα αυγο εβαλες? Εαν εβαζες αλλο ενα ή μονο εναν κροκο επιπλεον?

----------


## jimgo

> Φαινεται αρκετα καλο και ευκολο! Αλλη φορα παρε τριμμενη φρυγανια για πατε διοτι αυτες που χρησιμοποιησες περιεχουν ζαχαρη! (προσφατα το εμαθα, το ειπε ο jk σε αλλη παρουσιαση αυγοτροφης!
> 
> Μονο ενα αυγο εβαλες? Εαν εβαζες αλλο ενα ή μονο εναν κροκο επιπλεον?


Νικο σε ευχαριστω 
Οσο για της φρυγανιες καλα εκανες και μου το ειπες δεν το ηξερα οτι εχουν ζαχαρη και σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια .
Εβαλα μονο ενα αυγο γιατι πιστευα οτι 2 αυγα θα ηταν πολλα , την επομενη φορα θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου οσον αφορα της φρυγανιες και το 2ο αυγο η τον κροκο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> οσον αφορα το 2ο αυγο η τον κροκο.


Αυτο το ειπα σαν ιδεα.. δεν ξερω εαν ειναι εφαρμοσιμη! Φοβαμαι μη σου λασπωσει με το 2ο ασπραδι, με τον 2o κροκο δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα! 

Εαν προσθετες jkmax και μειγμα αποξηραμενων βοτανων θα ηταν super!

----------


## jimgo

στην επομενη θα ειμαι καλυτερος   :wink:

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ηδη σε υφη ειναι τελεια !  ισως χωρις να λασπωνε και μονο οταν εχεις μικρα ,να εβαζες ενα κροκο μονο επιπλεον .Αλλα μαλλον και σε αναλογιες ειναι οκ .

μπορεις να δεις ποσα γρ ειναι οι 4 φρυγανιες ; δες ποσα γρ ειναι το κουτι ,ποσες φρυγανιες εχει και βρες ποσες ειναι οι 4 

επισης θα μπορουσες να εχεις μιση βαση φρυγανιες και αλλη μιση νιφαδες βρωμης 

οπως και να εχει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και ετσι θα σου την αλλαξουν τα φωτα !

* υπαρχουν νομιζω και καποιες διαιτης χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## λακης κου

πολυ ωραια μπραβο.ποσο ξυσμα χρησιμοποιησες?

----------


## xarhs

ναι υπαρχουν καποιες που εχουν ελαχιστο αλατι και καθολου ζαχαρη..............

αν πας στο σουπερ μαρκετ θα τις βρεις κατευθειαν...........

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα Δημητρη!! Αν θελεις ανεφερε μας και τις ποσοτητες,...Ποσα αυγα εβαλες? Επισης για την αποδοχη της απο τα πουλια σου..? Φανταζομαι θα εγινε παρτυ!!*  :Happy0062:

----------


## panos70

καλυτερα να τριβεις και ξυσμα σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα παρα τσοφλι αυγου,εχει καλυτερη αισθηση  και την κανει ποιο αφρατη και ειναι και ποιο αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια

----------


## MAKISV

Kαλημερα στην παρεα.μολις τελειωσα την συνταγη...για να πω την αληθεια εκανα μια μιξη των δυο δημητριων...(jk kai jimgo).αυτη την συνταγη λοιπον την εμπλουτισα (δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα) με.... μισο κουταλακι βασιλικο (ξερο)-μισο κουταλακι ριγανη (φρεσκια και ξερη)-1/4 κουταλακι μελι αραιωμενο-μια πρεζα κια-μια πρεζα καμελινα....εκ του αποτελεσματος σας λεω οτι..... ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΑΧΗΗΗ :Happy0065:

----------


## MAKISV



----------


## Gardelius

*Μακη δειχνει πολυ καλη!!!!!! Ειναι λογικο να εγινε.....*

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο παιδια !

----------


## jimgo

> *Καλημερα Δημητρη!! Αν θελεις ανεφερε μας και τις ποσοτητες,...Ποσα αυγα εβαλες? Επισης για την αποδοχη της απο τα πουλια σου..? Φανταζομαι θα εγινε παρτυ!!*


Ηλία καλησπέρα από υλικά έβαλα 
1. 1 αυγό
2. 4 φρυγανιές
3. Τα τσόφλια του αυγού 
4. 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού νίζερ
5. 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κινόα
6. Ξύσμα φλούδας πορτοκαλιού
 καλά για την αποδοχή δεν έχω να πω κάτι , απλά κοιτάξτε την φωτο αλλά πρόλαβα μόνο το αρσενικό να βγάλω φωτογραφία

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία καλησπέρα από υλικά έβαλα 
> 1. *1 αυγό*
> 2. 4 φρυγανιές
> 3. Τα τσόφλια του αυγού 
> 4. 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού νίζερ
> 5. 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού κινόα
> 6. Ξύσμα φλούδας πορτοκαλιού
>  καλά για την αποδοχή δεν έχω να πω κάτι , απλά κοιτάξτε την φωτο αλλά πρόλαβα μόνο το αρσενικό να βγάλω φωτογραφία


*Καλημερα!!! Δεν ειναι λιγο? Εχεις βαλει ζευγαρια...?

Μου φαινεται εξαιρετικη  συνταγη και βλεπω λογικο να "επεσαν με τα μουτρα"!!!!!!!!*  :wink:

----------


## birdy_num_num

Είναι τόσο κρίσιμη η ελάχιστη ζάχαρη που έχουν οι φρυγανιές του εμπορίου? Μήπως είμαστε λίγο υπερβολικοί? Είπαμε να μην ταϊζουμε μπισκοτοτροφές τίγκα στη ζάχαρη, αλλά ένα ποσό υδαταναθράκων είναι απαραίτητο για κάθε οργανισμό.

----------


## jk21

η ζαχαρη της φρυγανιας ειναι σαφως λιγοτερη των μπισκοτων .δεν δημιουργει προβληματα σε πουλια που δεν εχουν προδιαθεση σε μυκητιασεις ,αλλα το ποια εχουν το μαθαινουμε οταν συμβει .απο το να δινεις μπισκοτοτροφη σαφως ειναι καλυτερο 

Ηλια οι 4 φρυγανιες δεν ειναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα αμυλουχας βασης ,οποτε το 1 αυγο δεν ειναι λιγο .Για αυτο ομως ζητησα  απο τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ να μας πει ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι η φρυγανια ,για να εχω γνωμη πιο σιγουρη 
κανονικα 1 αυγο ( 60 με 70 γρ )  ειναι οκ για πανω κατω 100 γρ αμυλουχας βασης (φρυγανια ,αλευρα )

----------


## jimgo

> *Καλημερα!!! Δεν ειναι λιγο? Εχεις βαλει ζευγαρια...?
> 
> Μου φαινεται εξαιρετικη  συνταγη και βλεπω λογικο να "επεσαν με τα μουτρα"!!!!!!!!*


Ηλια καλημερα εχω μονο ενα ζευγαρι πιστευω καλυτερα να φτιαχνω καθε βδομαδα απο λιγο παρα μεγαλη ποσοτητα

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ θα στο διευκρινισει και ο ηλιας για πιο σιγουρα ,αλλα εννοει αν ειναι 1 αυγο (το εχει τονισει με κοκκινο ) λιγο για την ποσοτητα των υπολοιπων υλικων και οχι η ποσοτητα της αυγοτροφης που εφτιαξες .

----------


## Gardelius

*Μιλάω μονο και μονο για την παροχή περισσότερης πρωτεΐνης...που εχουν ανάγκη οταν ειναι σε αναπαραγωγή! Σ αυτο και μονο ειναι το ερωτημα... Εγω εχω κανει αυγοτροφη ...πολυ περισσοτερη βεβαια ποσοτικά...με 8 αυγά!!! Και στο εγγύς μελλον ακομα και με 10!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ απο οτι μετρησα (αντε να υπαρχει καποια αποκλιση λογω διαφορετικου μεγεθους φρυγανιας ) 4 φρυγανιες ειναι γυρω στα 40 -50 γρ 

μου φαινεται δυσκολο να εβαλες σε 50 γρ φρυγανιας ενα αυγο και να μην λασπωσε ... εκτος αν ηταν τα πολυ μικρα .Αν μαλιστα εβαλες και ελαφρως βρασμενη κινοα εστω και λιγο αλλα και ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου θα ηταν ακομα πιο υδαρη . Πως τα καταφερες να την κανεις να εχει τοσο ωραια υφη χωρις να λασπωσει;

----------


## jimgo

παιδιά καλησπέρα 
Λοιπόν πριν λίγο διάβασα και μπήκα στον πειρασμό να ζυγίσω της φρυγανιές και το αυγό που έβαλα .
Το αυγό που έβαλα ήταν ένα , το οποίο ζύγιζε 60 gr και οι φρυγανιές ήταν 4 και ζύγιζαν 30 gr . 
Τα άλλα υλικά που έβαλα τα αναφέρω στην αρχή του ποστ καθώς και τον τρόπο που την έφτιαξα .
τώρα να σας πω δεν περίμενα και εγώ αυτό το αποτέλεσμα λέτε επειδή ήταν η πρώτη μου αυγοτροφή ?  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039: 
βέβαια τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έβαζα και έναν επιπλέον κρόκο αν θα λάσπωνε θα το δοκιμάσω σίγουρα την επόμενη φορά και θα σας γράψω
βάζω και φωτογραφίες από την ζυγαριά που τα ζύγιζα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα σας,εγώ στο αυγό (επειδή είναι και για μικρά βγάζω το τσόφλι) βάζω τρείς φρυγανιές και οχτώ - εννέα κουταλάκια μικρά νιφάδες βρώμη. Την βρώμη την χτυπάω πρώτη να γίνει σκόνη. Την τρώνε μια χαρά και η υφή της είναι σπέσιαλ ...

----------


## mixalisss

εξαιρετική αυγοτροφή και πολύ εύκολη ευχαριστούμε πολύ.......!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

προχτες εφτιαξα νεα αυγοτροφη και εβαλα επιπλεον απο τα υλικα που εβαλα την πρωτη φορα και ενα κροκο παραπανω , την δεχτηκαν κανονικα τα πουλια . αληθεια τωρα που εχω και τα μικρα να βαζω και αυγοτροφη και αυγο μαζι ?

----------


## jk21

κατσε βρε Δημητρη ... θα μας τρελανεις ... με  30γρ φρυγανια ανεμειξες 1 ολοκληρο αυγο και βρασμενο κινοα 

και ειχες αυτη την αλασπωτη υφη  (οσο και να μου φαινεται δυσκολο ,εστω εγινε )



τωρα εβαλες ακομη ενα κροκο χωρις επιπλεον φρυγανια και δεν σου λασπωσε;

----------


## jimgo

χαχαχαχαχα
πραγματικα δημητρη πολυ ευχαριστως να βρεθουμε να σου την φτιαξω η να στην φερω ετοιμη

----------


## jimgo

εχθές έφτιαξα καινούργια αυγοτροφή και στα υλικά που έβαζα προσθεσα 1 φρυγανιά ακόμα δλδ στο σύνολο έγιναν 5 οι φρυγανιές σικάλεως , 1/2 αυγό ακόμα και 3 κουταλιές κουάκερ και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το παρακάτω , την επόμενη φορά θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω και ρίγανη από την γλάστρα προς το παρόν με το κουάκερ την τρώνε κανονικά

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλη !!!!!! *  ::

----------


## jimgo

εχθές έφτιαξα την συνταγή μου απλά έβαλα και από δυο ματσάκια βασιλικού από την γλάστρα μου μόνο τα φιλαράκια και έγινε ανάρπαστη φωτογραφία παρακάτω

----------


## jimgo

Απλα ξεχασα να σας γραψω οτι την αυγοτροφη που εφτιαξα ηταν με :
8 φρυγανιες  
2 αυγα
το ασπραδι απο τα αυγα  
4 κουταλιες του γλυκου κουακερ
ξυσμα απο 2 πορτοκαλια
2 ματσακια βασιλικο ( μονο τα φυλα )
και σπορους απο κινοα νιζερ 

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ : επειδη εχω πρασινη πιπερια σε γλαστρα εκτος απο την πιπερια μπορω να δωσω τα φιλαρακια απο την πιπερια ?

----------


## panos70

καλυτερα μονο την πιπερια ,τα φυλα αστα μην τα δινεις

----------


## vasilakis13

8 φρυγανιες δεν ειναι πολυ ? 
ο ευθυμης μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ παχυντικες για τα πουλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν είναι η κανονικές τότε ναι είναι παχυντικές μιας και έχουν πολύ ζάχαρη...  :winky: 
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ολικής αλέσεως, τότε είναι καλύτερα γιατί δεν περιέχουν ζάχαρη, άρα μειώνεται η επιβλαβής δράση στον οργανισμό!  :Happy:

----------


## jimgo

παιδιά ολικής αλέσεως έχω βάλει απλά ξέχασα να το γράψω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ουτε οι ετοιμες τριμμενες φρυγανιες απο σουπερ μαρκετ περιεχουν ζαχαρη οποτε οι ολικης και οι τριμμενες ειναι καλυτερες για αυγοτροφες.

----------


## vasilakis13

ωραια tips αυτα παιδια να τα λετε, εγω του εδινα κανονικες και τις γεμιζω και τις 2 ταιστρες αλλα απο δω και περα διαιτα!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

πολλες καλησπερες
εφτιαξα καινουργια αυγοτροφη και δοκιμασα και εβαλα 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου ριγανη αντι για ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου , πραγματικα εγινε παρτυ .

----------


## ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΩΝ

Φανταστικη!!!

----------

